
Reddit's Server HTTP response header is is "'; DROP TABLE servertypes; --" - pierrefar
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/c0m9v/reddits_server_http_header_field_is_drop_table/
======
starnix17
If you ever look at headers on a Wordpress.com hosted site you'll get a job
ad, check it out: <http://gist.github.com/346227>

~~~
surki
curl -I <http://wordpress.com/>

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Server: nginx

Date: Mon, 17 May 2010 07:17:29 GMT

Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8

Connection: close

Last-Modified: Mon, 17 May 2010 07:17:26 +0000

Cache-Control: max-age=27, must-revalidate

Vary: Cookie

X-hacker: If you're reading this, you should visit automattic.com/jobs and
apply to join the fun, mention this header.

X-Pingback: <http://wordpress.com/xmlrpc.php>

Link: <[http://wp.me/1>](http://wp.me/1>); rel=shortlink

X-nananana: Batcache

------
d0nk
Reddit changes their server line every now and then. Its usually fun stuff
like that, or the line of other servers that they clearly don't use. Its
entertaining to check it occasionally.

~~~
jedberg
If you have any suggestions for new ones, let me know.

~~~
dfranke

      Server: <script type="text/javascript">window.location="http://reddit.com/r/netsec";</script>

------
ck2
Slashdot does _Futurama_ quotes:

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Server: Apache/1.3.41 (Unix) mod_perl/1.31-rc4
      X-Bender: I'm one of those lazy, homeless bums I've been hearing about.

and

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      X-Fry: Hooray, we don't have to do anything!

and

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      X-Fry: But this is HDTV. It's got better resolution than the real world.

etc.

------
jasonemerick
[http://hurl.it/hurls/bb737d04e3ad86789b0942baf41819f0edb3b63...](http://hurl.it/hurls/bb737d04e3ad86789b0942baf41819f0edb3b63a/9e9f701990b66f1b3d6fac0a0dd193ff3d4809c1)

~~~
acangiano
$ curl -I www.reddit.com

------
invisible
Those dirty reverse SQL injections!

------
eli
I think that's pretty common, no? I put a hidden message in my headers a few
years back.

------
tl
Xkcd joke?

<http://xkcd.com/327/>

~~~
jedberg
An homage if you will.

------
jrockway
Ah, reddit comments. Time to go wash my brain out with /b/.

